# Strobe pro help



## r-trussell (Aug 24, 2021)

I need some help with strobe fungicide rates. I have a 30 lb. bag and 6000 sq ft. of zoysia. The rate is looks to be 2 lb. per 1000 sq. ft. I have a scott speady green spreader and need help with getting this right.
thanks in advance.


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

So you will be putting down 12lbs overall. As for your spreader, is there info in the manual that tell you how to set it for granular size and type?


----------



## r-trussell (Aug 24, 2021)

I am looking online for setting help. I don't have the manual.


----------

